

Ask HN: What's your strategy to learn new programming language/technology? - pknerd

I am planning to learn Flask and NodeJS in next 3 months. I know it well that best way to learn something new is to actually work on it. My question is what approach should be useful to learn internals of new skill? How effectively could it be done?<p>Thanks
======
deicidium
"If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough."

Try to take what you learn and parse it to someone else. I find that I retain
and understand information better if I have to explain it to someone around
me.

